# Alchemie oder Inschriftenkunde?



## mmeCeliné (16. August 2010)

So, da ich langsam der Meinung bin das meine kleine Magierin auf 80 nun doch einen zweiten Beruf (Neben Kräuterkunde 450) braucht, schwanke ich nun zwischen Innenschriftenkunde und Alchemie.

Was skillt man den im Allgemeinen schneller/billiger (also wenn man sich die Mats selbst farmt!)


----------



## Numbe (16. August 2010)

Also ich habe beides nachgeskillt und fands gleichwertig angenehm. Was den Nutzen angeht würde ich aber an deiner Stelle Alchi nehmen. Man kann sich gut und billig selbst versorgen, teilweise gehen die Tränke noch gut im Ah weg, etc... Und bis man gescheite Glyphen kann dauerts meist lange. (War bei mir jedenfalls so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (16. August 2010)

habe nun mit meinem hunter alchimie/kk und mit main vz/inschriftenkunde und ich muss sagen das es mir doch mit alchi leichter gefallen ist. man stellt einiges her und hat später, mit etwas glück, einiges an geistesblitzen. bei inschriftenkunde wars schon schwieriger, da man mit kräutermahlen doch sehr viel glück brauchte um die hochwertigen pigmente zu bekommen. inschriftenforschung ist dann auch nochmal der punkt wo man viel mats verballert. vielleicht hatte ich auch nur glück mit diversen geistesblitzen, ging aber meines erachtens schneller und einfacher.


----------



## Xem (19. August 2010)

Moin,

Alchi skillst du in der Regel schneller als Inschriftenkunde.

Die Boni bleiben sich glaub ich relativ gleich,ich weiß jedoch nicht mehr den genauen gewonnen Bonus von Mixologie.

Profittechnisch lohnt sich Inschriftenkunde eigtl. (leider) nur wenn du ein Ah-camper bist und das Kapital für das Monopol der Glyphen hast und den Markt beherrschen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich würd dir eher zu Alchi raten,weil du durch Procs(Flasks) und den Epicgem(den du jeden Tag basteln kannst) auch relativ viel Gold machen kannst,und dich selber auch perfekt versorgen kannst.

Hoffe konnte bisschen helfen,

Xem.


----------



## bexxter83 (19. August 2010)

Nimm Alchi, Inschriftenkunde ist echt fürn Popo im Moment. Und Alchi skillt sich recht angenehm.


----------



## madmurdock (15. September 2010)

Zwar schon alt der Thread, aber falls mal jemand reinstolpert:

Definitiv Alchi! 50-500g Reingewinn pro Server am Tag durch http://wowdata.buffe...mutieren#spells (was man nimmt, ist serverabhaengig) gerade als Transmute-Spezi spricht fuer sich. Man muss alle 20 Stunden nur einmal den Spell anklicken, falls man die Mats dafuer vorgekauft hat (fuern Monat oder so). Einfacher gehts denke ich nicht.

Schneller und vor allem ohne viel "Berufe Wissen" kann man die verbratenen Mats vom Skillen nicht reinholen.

Zum Inschriftler: Der Glyphenmarkt ist total ueberfuellt und bis man dort alle Rezepte/Glyphen kann, hast du viel viel Gold und Zeit inverstieren muessen. Mit Cata sollen Glyphen von jedem dauerhaft gelernt werden koennen. Ok, am Anfang laesst sich evtl noch ma gut Kohle machen, da viele ALLE Glyphen beherrschen wollen, aber die Zeiten sind dann nach 1 2 Monaten auch erstmal vorbei.


----------

